# De Pages sur iPad vers Dropbox comment synchroniser vos fich



## legallou (2 Juin 2010)

En standard le logiciel Pages sur l'iPad envoi un fichier que vers iWork.com, iTunes, et par mail. Il n'y a pas de connexion à Dropbox ou autre FTP.

Je vous offre un tutoriel pour contourner la limitation Apple, en envoyant directement un fichier de Pages sur l'iPad à Dropbox.

http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/Pages/Habilis/Habilis.html 

Bonne lecture et utilisation


----------



## Olympe (2 Juin 2010)

Bravo, bon boulot Alain 
Justement dans un autre topic je parlais de la même procédure, j'avais oublié le coup de l'adresse, j'aurais juré qu'elle était créée à l'inscription. Je n'ai pas le courage de chercher mais je ne doute pas que les forumistes intéressés seront trouver celui-ci. 

J'encourage les lecteurs à aller voir tous ce qu'Alain à déjà fait sur l'iPad, c'est très intéressant. Et merci à lui.


----------

